# john deere x340 pto issues



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have this x340 john deere in the shop and haveing trouble finding the problem

the engine runns great and as far as i can tell i have found no major issues with any safety
the switch is clamed to be new and i have checked and changed all the fuses
i have even run 12v to the pto manualy(worked great)
i have also pluged up a known good pto to the wireing harness

the pto will not come on by the switch at all but if i run it manualy then the pto comes on and runs great.

i have checked all the safetys and they seam to work fine even tho the seat safety seams not to change anything

the onboard system is seeing the pto on because the system will not crank when the pto switch is on so the system is seeing the switch.

any ideas are welcome 

any questions i will try my best to answer

thanks for the help

:wave::wave: i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

There is a computer box on the back side of the dash. A John Deere mechanic told me those were quite famous for going out. I replaced one on an X340 earlier this year. I was told there is no way to test it except changing it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> the onboard system is seeing the pto on because the system will not crank when the pto switch is on so the system is seeing the switch.
> 
> any ideas are welcome
> 
> ...


The PTO switch actually has two (2) separate circuits. One side is for the safety interlock and the other sends power to the clutch. Just because the safety works and it shows operation in the dash panel does not necessarily mean the switch is good. Test it and make sure you have power going in and back out of the switch on the PTO operation side. If that checks, then it's likely the panel as suggested by RKDOC.


----------

